# Parts



## Daríom20 (Nov 1, 2020)

Someone have something let me know thank y live in PR


----------



## Daríom20 (Nov 1, 2020)

Flowmetter cover
Dash colum protector under


----------



## Daríom20 (Nov 1, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## Daríom20 (Nov 1, 2020)

Ready to trip


----------

